# Geberstangen-Eigenbau aus V4A: robust und günstig!



## Karstein (19. Juli 2005)

So,

wir hatten schon in einem anderen Thread hierüber debattiert. Nachdem ich bislang immer die kleinste Ausführung der Tite Lok Geberstange in Gebrauch hatte und mit dieser wenig zufrieden war, bastelte ein Bekannter uns eine Geberstange aus rostfreien V4A Material für unser neues Lowrance LMS 335c DF. 

An Materialkosten sind lediglich 30,00€ angefallen plus 22,00€ für 2 rostfreie Zwingen. Allerdings verfügte er sowohl über die geeignete Drehbank und Schweißgerät.

(Anmerkung: Bestellanfragen zwecklos - leider baut unser Bekannter, nachdem er 4 Geberstangen produziert hat, keine weiteren mehr, er hat nu´die Schnute voll  )

Habe euch mal ein paar Fotos geschossen, damit sich die Stange selbst erklärt: Bitte überseht die Rostspuren, wir waren der Meinung, bei den Unterlegscheiben handelt es sich um rostfreies Material, was sich in den drei Wochen als Fehler herausstellte. 

Los geht´s: 

Hier seht ihr die komplette Stange, für das Anlegen im Flachen komplett nach oben geschoben. Oben auf das Stangenende wurde ein Gewinde gefräst, auf das wiederum ein gewindegefräßter Adapter aus V4A geschraubt wird, welcher wiederum passgenau in das breite Gewinde der Lowrance-GPS-Antenne passt:







Hier sieht man schon, wie die Stange mittels zweier Zwingen fixiert ist:






Die Außenfixierung - am Bootsrumpf haben wir eine Holzplatte gegen Zerkratzen untergefüttert, die Zwingen drücken auf die variable Fixierplatte:






So sieht die Zwingenbefestigung an der Heckwand aus:






Die passgenau geschweißte Aufnahme für den Geber, rechts daneben die (bis an´s Ende heruntergeschobene) Fixierplatte. Hier kann man schon sehen, dass die Fixierplatte dank einer "Kerbung" für die Schrauben im Winkel variierbar ist:






Hier nochmals die Fixierplatte in der Aufsicht. Zum höhenmäßigen Verschieben der Stange müssen wir die zwei Feststellschrauben etwas lösen:






Ich hoffe, die Bilder erklären sich von selbst?

Gruß

Karsten  #h


----------



## Jirko (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Geberstangen-Eigenbau aus V4A: robust und günstig!*

...feiner input karsten #6


----------



## andreasm (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Geberstangen-Eigenbau aus V4A: robust und günstig!*

sieht super aus #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Geberstangen-Eigenbau aus V4A: robust und günstig!*

Die Gebersange macht einen guten Eindruck. Super. #6 

Kleine Anmerkung, wenn du an statt der zwei Feststellschrauben, zwei Schwenkhebel benutzt kannst Du dir das Werkzeug ( wenn die Höhe verstellt werden soll) sparen. :m  Dazu müssen dann aber die Muttern verschweist werden.


----------



## Karstein (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Geberstangen-Eigenbau aus V4A: robust und günstig!*

Geniale Idee, Stuffel! #6

(die hinteren Muttern sind bereits festgeschweißt :m)

Werde mal gleich im Baumarkt stöbern gehen, danke für den absolut arbeitserleichternden Tipp!


----------



## Dirk SRB (6. August 2005)

*AW: Geberstangen-Eigenbau aus V4A: robust und günstig!*

Hallo Karsten.
Is mit Abstand die beste Idee, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
Da ich mir das LMS 337 c DF jetzt zugelegt habe und Ende September noch mal schnell
nach Norge düse, kommt mir das wie gerufen.
Noch 'ne Frage! Würde anstatt der Fixirplatte ein Bootsschirmhalter auch gehen, oder ist das zu instabiel?


----------



## Karstein (7. August 2005)

*AW: Geberstangen-Eigenbau aus V4A: robust und günstig!*

Hei Dirk,

könnte klappen mit dem Schirmhalter, wenn die Zwinge des Halters ordentlich festziehbar ist. Auf die Stange kommt beim Fahren ordentlich Druck, und mit den beiden Baumarktzwingen hat sich die Montage keinen Zentimeter bewegt.


----------

